# Hows this 3 day split (push, pull, legs) routine?



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm looking to add some size. 21 y/o. Really skinny and only weigh about 10 stone. I have been following a four day split for what feels like ages now, and my gains are poor. Granted its probably diet (always is from research). But I also feel I'm over training and just not gaining. Hows this 3 day push/pull/leg split? It was posted on some other forum but would like some input for possible changes. Note my aim is to gain size. I'm not interested in srength training.

*Pull:*

Deadlifts 3x6-8

Bent over bb rows 3x6-8

Weighted pullups (if you can add weight) 3x6-8

Weighted chins 3x6-8

Preacher curls 3x6-8

Shrugs 3x6-8

*Push*:

Incline Bench 3x6-8

Flat Bench 3x 6-8

Dips 3x6-8

Tricep extensions 3x6-8

Military press 4x6-8

*Legs*:

Squats 3x6-8

Leg Press 3x6-8

SLDL 4x6-8

Standing calf raises 3x10-12

Seated calf raises - Till failure?

Weighted Crunches


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

The L Man said:


> I'm looking to add some size. 21 y/o. Really skinny and only weigh about 10 stone. I have been following a four day split for what feels like ages now, and my gains are poor. Granted its probably diet (always is from research). But I also feel I'm over training and just not gaining. Hows this 3 day push/pull/leg split? It was posted on some other forum but would like some input for possible changes. Note my aim is to gain size. I'm not interested in srength training.
> 
> *Pull:*
> 
> ...


Drop the shrugs, your traps will get getting worked during deads. Do milatry first.


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

8-10 instead of 6-8, unless you're starting in upper percentile of your 1rm range


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

The L Man said:


> *Pull:*
> 
> Deadlifts 3x6-8
> 
> ...


Personally, if you're beginning that's way to much.

PULL:

Deadlifts

BOBR

Chins

Curls

PUSH:

Flat Barbell

OHP

Incline press

Tricep work

LEGS:

Squats

Leg Curls/SLDL

Calve raises

Abs

Keep the rep ranges simple - 4x6-10 or 5x5.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Lew1s said:


> 8-10 instead of 6-8, unless you're starting in upper percentile of your 1rm range


What's "upper percentile of your 1rm range" mean? sorry lol.



JoePro said:


> Personally, if you're beginning that's way to much.
> 
> PULL:
> 
> ...


I have been training for like 1.5 years but obviously doing something wrong as my gains have been poor. I quite like the look of the program. Would you say it's enough to build mass? Like will it increase arm size etc? Also, is the ab work needed? I'm really skinny :\

With the Barbell row? Would it be ok to replace it with dumbell rows or maybe even t-bar rows? I really struggle with BB rows. It hurts my back legs and biceps, and never my back :S Or should I persit with a lighter weight?

Also, in regards to incline...dumbell or barbell? or alternate every week or so? Sorry for the questions!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Bump. Looking to start this next week so after some guidance in regards to the above questions.


----------



## AverageLength (May 17, 2011)

Go ahead with the push/ legs/ pull stick to either rep range and get the calories in. You might not be interested in strength training but strength means size so your gonna have to push yourself if you ever want to get anywhere. Alot of people say drinking your calories is a bad thing but for someone like you who is trying hard to put size on id reccomend buying some whey and making some weight gain shakes to push your calories well over maintenance. As long as your training hard and heavy plus getting the calories in you'll gain, especially at your age.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

OP - Sorry about the reply.

Make sure you're just getting enough calories in google Harris Benedict BMR calculator and do the calculations by yourself.

And do the Push Pull Legs I've set out, as it will benefit you aslong as your diet is correct.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

And sorry, with the rows yes if you can do dumbell then yes but barbell is preferred, check your form.

And incline bb.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

As above^^^If your gains are poor you need to be reaching your daily kals. Most aim for around 3000 per day depending on the speed of your metabolism. Personally I need 3500 a day to gain 1lb a week. As you say you weigh 10stone I assume you find it hard to gain weight too. Aim for 3000 and go from there increase it each week, just like your weights at the gym. Your body will tell you if its working


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

JoePro said:


> And sorry, with the rows yes if you can do dumbell then yes but barbell is preferred, check your form.
> 
> And incline bb.


Thanks for the replies!

JoePro - I'm gonna follow your routine for a few weeks and see how it goes. Finished the Pull session on Monday and my back is still aching today. For some reason my legs are hurting too after Deadlifts. My biceps were dead by the time it came to chins and curls, lol.

For push day..is it enough for my shoulders? also what do recommend for tricep work? On Legs, am I hitting quads enough and what do I do for abs (how many exercises/sets/reps etc)? sorry for the questions mate, appreciate the advice.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

What's your current diet & rest like?

Training is the stimulus to put the above into action. Even with shoddy routines - you can still gain if you are eating and resting enough.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2012)

Eat loads of quality food and train heavy. If you do cardio bin it for now.

Try this routine if you like. It will hit your body hard and will force it to grow. Make sure you take one day off after each training session.

Make sure that on the last rep of each set you are very nearly to total failure.

Day one

Chest and Triceps.

Bench press 5x8

Incline Bench Press 5x8

Dumbell Flyes 5x8

Skull Crushers 5x8

Tricep pulldown 5x8.

Day2

Back and Biceps

Chinup (not weighted) two sets each to failure

Front pulldown (as wide a grip as possible, and as heavy as possible) 5x8

Narrow grip pulldown 5x8

Seated row 5x8

Barbell Curl 4x8

Hammer curl 4x8

Day 3 Shoulders and legs.

Shoulder press 5x8

Upright rows 5x8

Lateral raises 5x8.

Squat (if not then leg press) 5x12

Leg Curl 5x12

Reverse Leg curl 5x12

Calf raised 5x20 ( As heavy as you can cope with.)


----------

